# Spydie Dragonfly -- but larger?



## hatman (Jan 2, 2010)

What's similar to the Dragonfly only larger -- 2.5 inches to 3 inches or so?

I love the Spydie thumbhole opener; the wide, flat and thin Dragonfly blade; and the light weight.

Don't want another integral clip like the Dragonfly.

I prefer lock back instead of a liner lock (I want something easy to open and close.)

Steel optional, but if I have a choice, VG10 or better (although not a deal breaker.)

Don't need an expensive handle. 

This is for EDCing, so shouldn't be too long or heavy. Prefer a street price of under $100, but would consider higher price for the right blade.

Looked at a number of blades that meet some of these criteria, but haven't found anything yet that hits the bulls eye.

What am I overlooking -- any suggestions?


----------



## photonstorm (Jan 2, 2010)

How about this one?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DD24HLC0Ydw


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jan 2, 2010)

What about a stainless steel spyderco delica? I loved mine.


----------



## hatman (Jan 2, 2010)

Both very nice -- thanks for the swift responses!

Looking for a wide flat ground blade with shape similar to the Dragonfly and photos I've seen of Caly 3, Native 4 Carbon Fiber and Persistence.

Jimping is good!

I hear only good things about the Delicas, but prefer no steel liners.

Lightweight is good. Nothing too long or heavy. A larger Dragonfly would be close to perfect.


----------



## mossyoak (Jan 2, 2010)

caly3 g10/vg-10, will fit what youve described to a t. 
i have the carbon fiber zdp model and its my favorite knife ever, i lost my first- well gave it to a friend when i was drunk, and imediately bought another, i also have a dragonfly, they both cut like damn seki-city lasers.


----------



## nathan310 (Jan 2, 2010)

manix2


----------



## hatman (Jan 2, 2010)

mossyoak said:


> caly3 g10/vg-10, will fit what youve described to a t.
> i have the carbon fiber zdp model and its my favorite knife ever, i lost my first- well gave it to a friend when i was drunk, and imediately bought another, i also have a dragonfly, they both cut like damn seki-city lasers.




Which is grippier -- the carbon fiber or the G10 handle?

How does the Caly3 carbon fiber compare with the Native 4 carbon fiber?


----------



## csshih (Jan 2, 2010)

the Caly3 CF isn't the most grippy, as it's smooth.. But I still love mine!


----------



## mossyoak (Jan 2, 2010)

the g10 has much grippier scales but i have never felt that my carbon fiber scaled one didnt have enough grip, ive cleaned trout, deer, and quail, covered it in blood and it was still plenty grippy. 

the native4 is larger and has different ergonomics, but they both have nice flat grinds the n4 has vg-10 blade the caly3 carbon has a zdp-189 blade which is a much better steel.


----------



## carrot (Jan 2, 2010)

The Caly3 G10/VG-10 model is discontinued, so snag one quickly. I thought of the Caly Jr when reading your post but it is also discontinued and even harder to get. I had a Caly3 VG-10 but now I have a Caly3 ZDP-189 and it is superb. I prefer the ZDP-189, although it is a bit tougher to sharpen.


----------



## guyg (Jan 3, 2010)

I'd go with the Delica.Removable clip,thumb hole, no liners and a lockback.For slightly larger,I would also look at the BM Mini Griptillian.Axis lock(none smoother)wide blade,good steel,thumb hole,no liners.


----------



## mossyoak (Jan 3, 2010)

guyg said:


> I'd go with the Delica.Removable clip,thumb hole, no liners and a lockback.For slightly larger,I would also look at the BM Mini Griptillian.Axis lock(none smoother)wide blade,good steel,thumb hole,no liners.



neither of these are flat ground blades, in stock form, the doug ritter version grip is flat ground but more expensive, and the delica is available in the flat grind, but to get it, you need to drop $180 for the model that features it.


----------



## hatman (Jan 4, 2010)

carrot said:


> The Caly3 G10/VG-10 model is discontinued, so snag one quickly. I thought of the Caly Jr when reading your post but it is also discontinued and even harder to get. I had a Caly3 VG-10 but now I have a Caly3 ZDP-189 and it is superb. I prefer the ZDP-189, although it is a bit tougher to sharpen.


 
The discontinued Caly Jr's 2 3/4 inch blade would be just about perfect.
But used, it's going for $100-plus -- too much for a cheaper quality steel.

Does Spyderco still make anything comparable? Perhaps in its Byrd line?


----------



## carrot (Jan 5, 2010)

No. The Caly3 is the closest you'll get at the moment. Also, the related Urban and UK Penknife knives are very similar, although without a locking mechanism (for legality in some areas).

The Persistence and Tenacious are similar in blade shape and design, but not exactly as Dragonfly-like as the Caly family.


----------



## GarageBoy (Jan 5, 2010)

.....


----------



## hatman (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the Endura sale tip.

Ordered a Persistence to try out -- blade size seems right, but it appears to be steel lined, which I don't want or need.

Price was low enough that I'll continue my search for a larger sized Dragonfly.

Thanks for all your help -- and please let me know if you spot a good alternative.


----------



## commodorewheeler (Jan 5, 2010)

hatman said:


> What's similar to the Dragonfly only larger -- 2.5 inches to 3 inches or so?
> 
> I love the Spydie thumbhole opener; the wide, flat and thin Dragonfly blade; and the light weight.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure if these are still made, but a ZDP-189 Delica fits every criteria that you have listed above.


----------



## hatman (Jan 6, 2010)

Many thanks, Commodorewheeler. I'll check it out.

I'm curious: what are the advantages of ZDP-189 steel?

Any disadvantages?


----------



## commodorewheeler (Jan 6, 2010)

hatman said:


> Many thanks, Commodorewheeler. I'll check it out.
> 
> I'm curious: what are the advantages of ZDP-189 steel?
> 
> Any disadvantages?



The main advantage of ZDP-189 is that it can be hardened up to really high levels (RC 65-67), where it has extremely high wear resistance and still has functional toughness, so it holds a great edge. From my experience using it, its corrosion resistance is comparable to that of the VG-10 you mentioned.

The only disadvantages of it are that because it is so hard, it's more difficult to resharpen in the field than most softer steels, and it isn't as tough as something like S30V, but its toughness should be reasonably comparable to that of VG-10.


----------



## mossyoak (Jan 6, 2010)

hatman said:


> Many thanks, Commodorewheeler. I'll check it out.
> 
> I'm curious: what are the advantages of ZDP-189 steel?
> 
> Any disadvantages?



ZDP-189 is the best thing since sliced bread, excellent wear resistance, ive never had any trouble resharpening it with my DMT diafold.


----------



## hatman (Jan 7, 2010)

The Persistence came today. It is the right shaped blade, but that's about all I like.

Too big and too heavy. And the silver clip (black would be nice) rides high in my pocket.

It opens easily enough. But I have yet to see a linerlock that isn't a pain to close.

A lot of knife for the money, that's for sure. But too much knife for me to EDC or wear to the office.

How does this compare to the Caly3 and Delica?


----------



## commodorewheeler (Jan 7, 2010)

I've never handled a Persistence before, so I couldn't give you a direct comparison. But with the possible exception of the clip not being particularly deep carry, I think all of your complaints about the Persistence will be nicely addressed with the ZDP-189 Delica.


----------



## Oddjob (Jan 7, 2010)

Except for the size of the blade the Dragonfly with G10 scales fits most of your criteria. :shrug:


----------



## hatman (Jan 8, 2010)

Oddjob said:


> Except for the size of the blade the Dragonfly with G10 scales fits most of your criteria. :shrug:


 

Indeed it does -- but I'm looking for a slightly bigger Dragonfly -- maybe 2.5 or 2.75 inches.


----------



## hatman (Jan 10, 2010)

Ordered a Delica -- thanks to everyone for your help.


----------



## Oddjob (Jan 13, 2010)

Got the delica yet? Be sure to tell us how you like it.


----------



## hatman (Jan 13, 2010)

Postal Service sent the Delica to Mississippi instead of Missouri -- the two zip codes aren't even similar.

The dealer graciously refunded the shipping charge, but as for the package, it's still out there somewhere. Will advise when it lands.


----------



## Oddjob (Jan 14, 2010)

hatman said:


> Postal Service sent the Delica to Mississippi instead of Missouri -- the two zip codes aren't even similar.
> 
> The dealer graciously refunded the shipping charge, but as for the package, it's still out there somewhere. Will advise when it lands.



That sucks. It's bad enough waiting for a package but then to find out it is delayed is just annoying. I really liked my Delica but sold it to fund some light purchases last summer. I did however just get my G10 Dragonfly in the mail today so I'm a Spydie owner again.


----------



## hatman (Jan 14, 2010)

The Dragonfly is sweet.....How much is the G10 version?...Worth the extra cost?


----------



## cave dave (Jan 14, 2010)

Rumors are that a full flat grind Delica in FRN will be out this year.

I really like the Urban but wish they would make a locking version, that would be exactly what you deisre. Spyderco's stance is that role is fulfilled by the "Cat". I will probably pick up a Cat when they get back in stock.

It is not in the 2010 catalog which you can download here.
http://spyderco.com/catalog/download.php


----------



## hatman (Jan 14, 2010)

The Cat looks great, but I don't care for Linerlocks. Just give me a lock back.

As to the Urban, why is it so much more expensive?


----------



## hatman (Jan 17, 2010)

Think I've found just what I was looking for!

It's so close to being a Dragonfly only larger it's eerie.

More details after I have a chance to play with it for a day or so.


----------

